# Dream Build.



## Aaron Field (Mar 19, 2021)

Hi to the Colnago community. I'm now the proud owner of a Colnago V3RS. 
After 2 rides this week I'm thrilled with the build & how it rides,handles ,comfort , feel is fantastic . 
The build 50s v3rs , sram red AXS + power , zipp 202 NSW, Deda Alanera cockpit, time x-pro 12 pedals . Very happy with the finished product its magnificent to ride .


----------



## rudge66 (Apr 1, 2019)

I love too, very nice.


----------



## thatsmybush (Mar 12, 2002)

She's a beauty and welcome to the site.


----------



## rudge66 (Apr 1, 2019)

Wow from the lack of response to this thread , it’s evident that many members can’t relate to this beautiful bike.
I can guess it makes them uncomfortable to even look at it. 🤕


----------



## GKSki (Nov 12, 2014)

Maybe too much envy? Looks great! Something about the giant size of the RD turns off this old guy, though.


----------



## kyle2000 (Nov 22, 2021)

Aaron, I am looking at getting a V3RS too but I'm concerned about sizing and bar drop. Can you tell me what you saddle height is, any additional stem spacers you have and the bar drop you have on your 50S ? My saddle height is 73.5 and with 2 cm of spacers i'm trying to stay under 7cm of bar drop. Its looking like I might need to go to a 52s.


----------

